# Grandma Grillo's Baked Lasagna



## Katie H (Oct 26, 2006)

I posted this earlier on the "What is your favorite ethnic food" thread, but thought I should give it its own thread.  So here it is again.

*GRANDMA GRILLO'S BAKED LASAGNA*​ (Serves 12)
​        1 lb. sweet Italian sausage, casings removed
  1 clove garlic, minced
      3 Tbsp. parsley flakes, divided or appropriate amount of fresh parsley
    1 Tbsp. dried basil or appropriate amount of fresh basil
  3½ tsp. salt, divided
  1 (28-oz.) can plum tomatoes
  2 (6-oz.) cans tomato paste
  10 oz. lasagna noodles
  3 cups whole milk ricotta cheese
  2 eggs, beaten
  ½ tsp. freshly ground black pepper
  ½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
  1 lb. mozzarella cheese slices


  Open tomatoes and pour, with juice, into a large bowl and mash with a potato masher until the tomatoes are uniformly chunky.

  In a large skillet or sauté pan, cook sausage until browned and crumbly.  Drain all fat.  (At this point I put the sausage into the food processor fitted with the metal blade and chop it evenly.)  Return the sausage to the pan.  Add garlic, 1 tablespoon parsley flakes, basil, 1½ teaspoons salt, tomatoes and juice, and tomato paste.  Stir to combine.

  Simmer, uncovered, for 30 minutes.  Stir occasionally.

  While sauce is simmering, prepare lasagna noodles according to package directions.  Rinse with cold water and place noodles on a clean dishtowel and pat dry.  Cover with a towel until ready to use.

  In a large bowl, combine ricotta cheese, eggs, 2 teaspoons salt, pepper, 2 tablespoons parsley flakes, and Parmesan cheese.  Mix to blend all completely.

  To assemble lasagna, lightly grease or spray lightly with vegetable spray a deep 9- x 13-inch baking dish or lasagna pan.  Place a layer of noodles on the bottom of pan.  Spread ½ of the ricotta cheese mixture over noodles, next cover with mozzarella cheese slices, followed by half the tomato sauce mixture.

  Repeat layers.  Cover tightly with foil and bake in preheated 375º oven for 30 to 40 minutes.  Remove from oven and arrange triangles of mozzarella cheese on top.  Recover with foil and let stand 10 to 15 minutes before serving.  The standing time allows the lasagna to set up slightly, which will make it easy to cut into squares.



Enjoy!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you Katie!! Looks real good!!


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks! I like your idea of chopping the meat. I will have to do that.


----------

